# The fruity girls



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Kiwi and Peaches in the car to work this morning. 
*A stinky story (read captions)* :tongue1: :brushteeth: :tongue1:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

lmao - love the description for number 2 :wink: 
sooooooo cute


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

awww, so cute!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO so cute and funny :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: LMAO great pictures!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Your girls are just darling. I love the second and last picture. Too cute.

Leslie


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That is one cute picture!!! Chi's have the most expressive faces!! They are so precious!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

heheheheh that is too funny!!!  

Kemo sends gooey kisses to Kiwi (his favorite flavor) :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, those expressions are priceless! Could there possibly be anything cuter!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What great pics. Especially love the last one.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a pair of sweethearts!! I'm loving the pictures and captions!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Sigh'

Chi Love.....I think I am going to be one of those hermit old ladies that is surrounded by at least...6 chi's...LOL....

Your babies are so darn cute....I wanna another chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!....lol


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone I could watch them for hours they do such the funniest things.


> Sigh'
> 
> Chi Love.....I think I am going to be one of those hermit old ladies that is surrounded by at least...6 chi's...LOL....


I know exactly how you feel  

*Kemo, Kiwi sends lots of kisses and paws back to her lover boy* :love3:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

How cute! They are so beautiful!!!  

You better watch out Kemo because my boys are over here drooling! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how funny! lol! chiwi says she needs a brother  she's very lonesome while i'm at work. *sigh* what to do what to do...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those pic's are priceless...both of your little one's are adorable !


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Great pics How on earth did you capture all those expressions. Too cute and funny


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL!!! The 2nd pic is hilarious!!!


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

lmao :lol: those are great pics, they are just too cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hilarious    i love the fruity girls  

kisses nat


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Those pictures and captions are terrific! They are so cute


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful photos xxx


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol I love the captions and the pictures!!! They are so cute! They remind me of real human sisters! lol


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

*The Fruity Girls say thank you for looking at their pics* :wave: 


Kari said:


> How cute! They are so beautiful!!!
> 
> You better watch out Kemo because my boys are over here drooling! :lol:


Peaches is still available :wink: 


> how funny! lol! chiwi says she needs a brother she's very lonesome while i'm at work. *sigh* what to do what to do...


There is nothing better then have two chis so you better start looking for a brother for little Miss Chiwi :toothy7: :toothy7: 


> Great pics How on earth did you capture all those expressions. Too cute and funn


I actually took them while I was driving They were being so cute I couldn't resist.  


> They remind me of real human sisters! lol


Kiwi and Peaches have a very strong bond I think that Kiwi really believes that Peaches is her baby and Peaches thinks that Kiwi is her mommy :love3: [/quote]


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow how did you manage t snap that quick! great piccys made me really giggle!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Those pictures are great. I love the second one the best. And the whole story is too funny.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow....you're talented......driving and taking pics. They're adorable.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow - great pics - love the captions. :lol:


----------

